# Feeley's dogs



## 904bullys (Jan 8, 2012)

Can anyone tell me more about these dogs


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

According to Bullypedia Feeley's Jim was a fighting dog from back in the late 1800s and was a start of a lot of US bloodlines.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 904bullys (Jan 8, 2012)

Thanks, but unfortunately that's info I already knew. I appreciate any info though. Thank you


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

basically Paddy dogs.. Feeley and JP both had dogs off the same boat.. Feeley also had some english for instance Feeleys Pilot is a 1/4 English. When you look at other dogs he kept to the irish side of things as much as possible, his strain was basically Paddy/Irish and when you see Feeley and Colby come together in the old dogs its for the same reason you see Lightner and Colby come together as well as Corvino and Colby.. ITs for that tight Paddy stock because there just is no other source for old pre modern history bulldog blood; centered on Paddy.. Pilot and Gas House .. primary DNA parents of the APBT...... For Feeley, Lightner, Corvino, they all had pre registry genuine dogs of the [] the street adn the field, all had old strains of Irish.. Corvino was made up of a Feeley, Lightner.. with COlby additives (Paddy) and Lightner was Old Spanish bulldogs the Fighting Dog of Gaul (original DDB) mixed with irish bulldogs and only Lightner had Old Family dogs on the tongues of the men 60 years ago and before.. The rest were Irish, and the Old Country is Spain. Con Feeley was like so many back then Half a wise guy if not the real thing... He had near pure irish dogs and most Feeley stock is paddy stacked however he has irish dogs and a lil english blood that predate alot of dogs other than Colby and Lightner who has dogs just as old or older.. Feelys Jim who went agains Farmers Turk for just under 5hrs!!! Turk the victor in 1891 Turk was born in 1890 or 91.. If you look at Turk I believe he is armitages book and Turk is a fine blend of early English with Irish blend.. basically if you find a Feeley .. you a dog very near colby structurely and genetically can go into OFRN or Colby and if genuine... all freshies no tainted genes. Feeley has his dog following. Im not much on em'


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

^Wow. It's always interesting to listen to other people's knowledge but WOW.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Gotta love Stan's brainpower. Lol. Although I thought we were talkin coffee at the end about Turk and his blends....


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> Gotta love Stan's brainpower. Lol. Although I thought we were talkin coffee at the end about Turk and his blends....


Lmao!! He seems to know everything and I'm not saying that in a smartass kinda way either.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

schuks... Im still green myself......... ... Thank you, though 

it's not uncommon for anyone of us to learn from someone drinking from the well  I learn from all walks of life and life itself... always putting the pieces where they fit; as it seems collectively we like to forget. Forgetting is like prison of the mind.. We must always be in afterthought we must always be in forethought, the present is the moment that is and that mountain moves not only with faith but with awarness and longingness to spread truth... This is my approach; in general..


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

The famous DIBO was of near pure Feeley blood (importations from Ireland from the Old Family blood).


----------



## 904bullys (Jan 8, 2012)

Ya that's what made me wonder while studying Dibo ped I too noticed that.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Dibo was Feeley and Colby all the way down the full ped.. them Armitage and Clark dogs were all Colby or straight Paddy dogs..


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Dibo's journey to fame was interesting. Resulting from an amateur breeding, sold to a man who wanted a pet, then to Heinzl (on a trade for a Collie) where his docile behavior relegated him to a housedog. He spent most of his time off chain following Heinzl around as he fed the other bulldogs, etc. Then Earl Tudor entered the picture and took Dibo off Heinzl's hands, apparently seeing something that Heinzl didn't...and the rest is history books!


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Indeed ^^^ ...

Ya'll know Im a Heinzl fan, and well the way I understand it is, Dibo was a Gift to Earl Tudor, for Heinzl was known to like ya if he did, and well if he didn't he didn't waste thought on those he didn't.. Earl and Reverend Heinzl  had a type of understanding and well... WOW... how Dibo was used based on that understanding.  Also this was around the time that Heinzl was dumping his OF(OFRN) stock and doubling up on and breeding near pure Colby.. He found the formula he liked if you look at his work, and listen to his words of wisdom and those dogmen who wrote about him. I used to not think much about Heinzl or his stock until I became more enlightened in genetics through experience and education. More should have preserved his work, but many like the barnstorming iron jaw'd tornados' and less and less the ones like Pecos Bill..


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

You must spread the love around before giving it to Firehazard again. Well, I tried. Lol!


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Firehazard said:


> Indeed ^^^ ...
> 
> Ya'll know Im a Heinzl fan, and well the way I understand it is, Dibo was a Gift to Earl Tudor, for Heinzl was known to like ya if he did, and well if he didn't he didn't waste thought on those he didn't.. Earl and Reverend Heinzl  had a type of understanding and well... WOW... how Dibo was used based on that understanding.  Also this was around the time that Heinzl was dumping his OF(OFRN) stock and doubling up on and breeding near pure Colby.. He found the formula he liked if you look at his work, and listen to his words of wisdom and those dogmen who wrote about him. I used to not think much about Heinzl or his stock until I became more enlightened in genetics through experience and education. More should have preserved his work, but many like the barnstorming iron jaw'd tornados' and less and less the ones like Pecos Bill..


I'm just paraphrasing from Stratton, but it sounded like Heinzl was trying to offer Tudor a "good" bulldog, but Tudor had faith in Dibo (Dumbo as named by previous owner) and took a shine to him. Tudor was known for his eye of talent.


----------



## Goemon (Jun 27, 2012)

Saint Francis said:


> I'm just paraphrasing from Stratton, but it sounded like Heinzl was trying to offer Tudor a "good" bulldog, but Tudor had faith in Dibo (Dumbo as named by previous owner) and took a shine to him. Tudor was known for his eye of talent.


Dibo was heavy Corvino, from Shorty and Gimp.
A lot of Irish blood, very little if any Colby. I have the ADBA Pedigree (800-95) of him in front of me.
Many consider the Dibo dogs to be Feeley dogs.
As for Feeley, he was one of the best ever handlers/conditioners, an expert at matching dogs.
As Dick states: "Feeley put together a family of dogs he had imported from Ireland who were of the famed Old Family bloodlines."
It was said the Feeley dogs were intact up until the time of the Korean War.

I know many that disliked the Heinzel dogs, but it should be known Howard didn't breed Dibo.
Dibo was actually bred by an amateur named Smith. Heinzl acquired Dibo through a trade.

You know St. Francis, as do I, that we have dogs down from the Feeley era, that can trace back to the original Old Family Reds,
dogs off of Corcoran, Shipley, Bruce, etc.
Feeley is perhaps one of my all time favorite dogmen....


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Yes he was, that Oklahoma Kid... it must be part of that red dust in the blood.... 

Shorty and Gimp were littermates and I see a compliment to both sides of those two as they are 50/50 OF and Colby .. these were good dogs as they were both sub strains from Paddy primarily.. ... There is no way to compliment one strain or the other here in modern terms of OFRN and COLBY these are simply PADDY bred dogs.. or IRISH.. however when people say Irish they slump off Colby.. well that doesnt work as you see his work handed down and bred double tight is responsible for 50% of those genetic traits. So PADDY works best as it is most honest to the dogs, the strains, the men, the work and also make any OFRN/COLBY or debate of origin comletely MOOOOT. 

Paddy bred dogs.................. 

Feeleys work .. good stuff, what others did with his stock; not so good, or just washed out in another strain.


----------

